# 2021 Sea Hunt BX22BR



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2021 Sea Hunt BX22BR being pushed by a Yamaha 200hp 4stroke and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories.


Garmin 9” Chartplotter w/thru hull transducer
Garmin VHF Radio w/Antenna
Yamaha Digital Gauges
Sea Star Hydraulic Steering & Hydraulic Jackplate
Fiberglass Hardtop w/Electronics Box & Rod Holders
Misters – Blue LED Lights & Spreader Lights in T-Top
JL Audio Media Master w/JL Audio Speakers throughout
Lean Post w/flip up Bolsters & integrated livewell w/recirc
Trim Tabs w/LED Indicator Light
All Aluminum Powdercoated Gloss Black
Tan Interio
Underwater Blue LED’s
Much More…

SHARP looking White sides w/Black bottom BX22BR ready to hit the water today!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Trade in’s Welcome!! Call Greg for pricing at (281) 904-4697


----------

